# New soaps and awesome mold find!



## lyssamahrie (Sep 4, 2014)

So my newest is a pumpkin pie spice soap with natural spice scents. Also the small cube is the new Ball herb storage silicon molds. Comes with two molds with 9 cavities each. It perfect for sample sizes or sink soaps. Also the post from yesterday disappeared. Here are the mocha latte bars as well. Everyone tried to eat them at work lol.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 5, 2014)

They look very good x


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2014)

I like the cube shape.  Very nice soaps too!


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

Wowww! I love the name Pumpkin Pie Spice soap! I know you said they were naturally scented.... may I please ask scented with what?  Also, what are the little scrubby looking pieces of? may I also ask your permission to copy that soap for my upcoming Fall Craft Fair?  I am looking for some Fall soaps ideas.  I have a few Christmas soaps in mind that I am going to work on and get ready but still looking for Fall Soaps.....

And for the post from yesterday, the administrator might have deleted/merged the post to save storage space because you had duplicated them in MP as well as the Photo gallery. . I just know it from my personal experience! Been there done that!


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 5, 2014)

That is a huge compliment that you want to replicate my soap. These were done using Shea butter white base and clear base. I added a small amount of liquid red and yellow dye while melting. While melting I infused sunflower oil with ground cloves nutmeg and cinnamon. I left the ground spices in the oil when I added it to the clear soap base and just a tiny bit into the white base. The infused oil created the perfect orange color and very one has Sao they smell just like pumpkin pie.


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 5, 2014)

Whenever possible I try to use natural methods for scenting. The coffee bars were scented With Vanilla bean infused oil, cocoa powder, and coffee. I'll cheat on color sometimes though if I want a nice bright color.


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm finding that after a few day for both of these the event is only getting stronger. I had a few more ideas for fall. I want to do a black bat embedded in clear soap licorice scented. Gonna try it later.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> Has anyone tried Hobby lobby's Brand of shae butter " Life of the Party"?
> I'm trying to find some locally so I don't have to wait to have it shipped.



Yes, I have tried it.  But I have to agree, it is softer compared to regular white glycerin soap. .. you have to be very careful not to drop it.... it might get dented. I had made cupcake soaps using that base and I had accidentally dropped it and the tip of my whipped topping didn't break but was dented so weirdly


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Yes, I have tried it.  But I have to agree, it is softer compared to regular white glycerin soap. .. you have to be very careful not to drop it.... it might get dented. I had made cupcake soaps using that base and I had accidentally dropped it and the tip of my whipped topping didn't break but was dented so weirdly



Please disregard this. .... my phone did some weird Stuff


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Yes, I have tried it.  But I have to agree, it is softer compared to regular white glycerin soap. .. you have to be very careful not to drop it.... it might get dented. I had made cupcake soaps using that base and I had accidentally dropped it and the tip of my whipped topping didn't break but was dented so weirdly



Sorry, please disregard. ... my phone is acting up with me


----------



## lsg (Sep 5, 2014)

Love those soaps.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Yes, I have tried it.  But I have to agree, it is softer compared to regular white glycerin soap. .. you have to be very careful not to drop it.... it might get dented. I had made cupcake soaps using that base and I had accidentally dropped it and the tip of my whipped topping didn't break but was dented so weirdly



Sorry, please disregard. ... my phone is acting up with me


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol it's ok. And thanks for all the positive feedback


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm looking for a Meerkat Silicone Soap mould! Anyone know where I can find one from?


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 9, 2014)

Wonderful looking soaps and I bet they smell scrumptious! I especially like the 4 layered one.


----------

